# How to make Excel send email alerts to Outlook



## SSGTGARCIA (May 11, 2007)

I created an excel workbook and would like to have excel automatically send me a reminder to my Outlook email when certain due dates are coming up. 

Is this possible? I tried playing around with Macros but I'm not good at it. Any assistance is greatly appreciated.

respectfully,
Edward


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Edward, this will only work while the Excel Workbook is open.
But it can be done, in fact there may well already be a post on here.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

As OBP already stated, you can do this quite easily with a VBA macro but you will need some type of event to trigger the macro. Do you want the macro to run when each time the workbook is opened? Do you want it to run each time a change is made to one of the cells? Please provided more details and post a sample workbook if possible so we can see what you are talking about. If the workbook simply needs to remain open and the code run at intervals we may need to include some type of timer control or OnTime event to fire the code at your designated times.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## SSGTGARCIA (May 11, 2007)

Rollin,
I've attached a copy of the Workbook, I had to remove a few worksheet to meet 200kb. The workbook is basically a tracking system for when Performance reports are due for my Marines. For example the worksheet named "FITREP TRIGGERS" has the month that Fitness Report (FITREP) is due for Sergeants (Sgt) ie Mar for Active Duty and SEP for reserve components. I would like excel to send an email on the 1st of the Month of Mar and Sep to remind me that Sgts FITREPS are due within 30 days. Hope this clarifies what I'm trying to do.

Thanks 

Edward


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Edward, here is a coincidence, see this post -

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/574148-e-mail-cell-data-excel.html


----------



## SSGTGARCIA (May 11, 2007)

OBP,
Thanks for the link. That file is sort of what I was looking for. Is there a way to have excel automatically send the email? for example can I create a field to show the current date in excel and have a field that show the date due. Say if I open the workbook and today's date is May 1st and I have more than 1 field that have a due date of May 1st. I want excel to send an email to multiple user whenever the field with the due date is equal to the current date. Hope I make sense..


----------

